# Vertical Needle Roller Coils



## Puff&Pass (1/5/15)

Hey guys, I've been playing around with coil building a lot, even tho they work I still build and change daily. Now I've tried most concepts...started liking needle coils that just seat on the wicking reason being if I go for high VG blends afterward just pull wick out burn clean and put the wick back. Now I started trying roller like needle coils just cause it looked cool to me but found that bottom coil usually lacks temp when stacking it up. Think I found a winner with these horizontal ones as they would transfer heat to each other and have equal heat progression because of seating. The ones I have on here are at 0.7ohm and delivers fine from 16W upwards. If you also have a vape/build ratio of 50% like me these are fun to play with. Please do share ideas if you tweak these Vertical Roller Needle coils (as I call em) roller been the conveyor roller idea. Have fun guys.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## PeterHarris (1/5/15)

looking good - those coils are a ***** to build though....


----------



## Puff&Pass (1/5/15)

PeterHarris said:


> looking good - those coils are a ***** to build though....


Lol, they are...must have a bit of a passion for it I suppose...


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (1/5/15)

That is some epic coils dude, great job

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Puff&Pass (1/5/15)

Will post as I build...please add some of the stuff you guys build on your RDA's aswell.


----------



## PeterHarris (1/5/15)

Puff&Pass said:


> Will post as I build...please add some of the stuff you guys build on your RDA's aswell.


go check this section 

http://ecigssa.co.za/forums/rda-dripping-atomizer/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

